# Another Supplier In London For Make Up Forever Fans



## Darkness (Sep 3, 2009)

Just came across this today for all you fans of the brand Make Up Forever. The Guru Makeup Emporium which is situated in Fulham. Here is the link:-
Professional TV, Film & Editorial Makeup Supplies London


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 3, 2009)

Fantastic, many thanks for posting!
xoxo


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2009)

that's brilliant! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Miss Lore (Sep 8, 2009)

Thaaaank you!


----------



## anita22 (Sep 8, 2009)

Woohoo thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just got some MUFE products recently and quite like them, great to know there's another place around to check them out in person.


----------

